# Banging my head against a brick wall for years.



## USERNAME (Aug 26, 2006)

i've been weight training about 14 years.

You wouldn't know it by looking at me.

i'm about 5.9, 17% bf, and weigh about 80kgs.

I just cannot seem to add any more muscle to my frame.

My workouts consist of:

squatting, dipping, pull-ups, curls, extentions, db bench, db rows, db press, ab work.

I often mix and match when I do what (push/pull/legs --- horizontal push/pull, vertical push/pull, legs --- 5x5, 3x8 10x3 etc etc)

But i suspect i've been doing similar exercises for far too long (ie, the exercises I enjoy).

My strength has not increased in years (like my weight).

Of course, I would like to loose a LITTLE fat (not much), but i want to gain muscle.

Diet is follows:

wake, 1 scoop whey

8:00 breakfast, 2 whole eggs, 2 egg whites, 2 x granary bread

10:30, chicken breast or tin of tuna, fruit

12:00 spag bol, or chicken breast & rice with veg, or roast dinner, fahitas (some sort of big meal)

13:00 TRAIN

PWO dextrose with creatine

15 min later PPWO - 2 scoops whey

16:00 - chicken breast or tin tuna, fruit

20:00 - big meal, mackeral with veg & rice or jacket potatoe, or spag bol, or steak with potatoes veg etc

20:30 - 2 whole eggs & 2 egg whites scrambled on 2 x granary bread (may try and replace with cottage cheese)

I'm not getting anywhere, - anyone got any ood suggestions on how I can gain weight? Or am I at my genetic limit (or nie on!) 

thanks for any help offered!


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

How old are you mate?

SD


----------



## USERNAME (Aug 26, 2006)

I'm 32


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Hvae you kept a training diary of weights used and tried to incrementally increase them? And as you already spotted, you are doing your favourite exercises and not shocking the muscles enough to adapt, perhaps use those exercises in different orders, or use heavy negatives, static holds etc.

SD


----------



## USERNAME (Aug 26, 2006)

At times over the years I have kept a diary. The only time I remember getting stronger was the first time i started 4x6 push/pull legs, - after my body adapted to the lower rep range my strength increased.

yes, I've tried the same old exercises in a different order, supersetted them etc etc, - i think i need some new exercises, - i would the idea of periodisation, but the routines i've come accross (and have tried) seem a bit too laborious, (3x 60%rm this, 8 x 90%RM that etc, far too complicated)


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Okay then, well its time for something new for you then and keep a good training diary or you won't push yourself!

Go to the AST website and navigate to their training programme MaxOT its here

Register with the site top right and your away, follow the programme week by week, its fantastic has all the descriptions of the exercises, uses compound movements and mixes up the order of exercises every two weeks. Follow exactly as written for 12 weeks, take photos before and after for motivation along with measurements and BF% using some accumeasure calipurs from E-bay. Currently I am in week 6.

The site won't pressure you into anything or send you loads of junk mail, but excuse the occasional plug for AST supplements (which are very good). It even advices you on a good diet too, which along with rest is key to getting any results from the training ok?

I suggest you do this 100% for the 12 weeks and I am sure you will be pleased, any questions on AST supplements PM UKM member Silent Bob, he is the Uk distributor!

Post up what you decide to do mate

hth

SD


----------



## USERNAME (Aug 26, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestion.

There's a fair amount to read there, but I am going to have a look at it.

How are you finding it so far, - now you're in week six??

cheers


----------



## sir roidalot (May 28, 2007)

on top of that try to drink 3pints of weightgain shake such as garnell is good 1morning 1 afternoon and 1 ,1 hour b4 u go to bed try to get hold of some dbol 15mg will be no prob take these tabs with the shake also try to drink at least 4pints of water a day do the dbol for 6 weeks constant and remember warm up and go all out in the gym get a good nights sleep great excicise for putting mass on other than bench press for chest is incline dumbell flys 5 sets 1 warm up about 25 reps and then 4sets for 6 to 10 reps keep the weight the same all the way through have 1min rest between sets .... piece sir roidalot


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

sir roidalot said:


> on top of that try to drink 3pints of weightgain shake such as garnell is good 1morning 1 afternoon and 1 ,1 hour b4 u go to bed try to get hold of some dbol 15mg will be no prob take these tabs with the shake also try to drink at least 4pints of water a day do the dbol for 6 weeks constant and remember warm up and go all out in the gym get a good nights sleep great excicise for putting mass on other than bench press for chest is incline dumbell flys 5 sets 1 warm up about 25 reps and then 4sets for 6 to 10 reps keep the weight the same all the way through have 1min rest between sets .... piece sir roidalot


Shut up mate.

Why are you telling him to use steroids? You havent mentioned PCT or the fact that d'bol on its own gives mainly water gains. For all you know this guy could be a tested athlete and doesnt know that d'bol is a steroid.

Give proper advice, write in paragraphs...and change that bloody name!

EDIT: Just re-read it, how the f**k is 5 sets of 25 reps (125 reps in total just on flyes) a 'mass' exercise?! Thats endurance FFS! You really have no clue.

...just carried on reading, add another 4 sets at 6-10 reps ... so your saying he should potentially do 165 reps *just* on incline flyes? LMAO some people hey


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

USERNAME said:


> Thanks for the suggestion.
> 
> There's a fair amount to read there, but I am going to have a look at it.
> 
> ...


You don't need to read it all, just read week one and follow it week by week.

Finding it a very well developed programme, it encompases years of my own personal training experience perfectly, I haven't found a statement I disagree with yet.

It has been a great bulking programme too, I am not a natural lifter so you won't compare, but I am puttting on some good size too.

SD


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

sir roidalot said:


> on top of that try to drink 3pints of weightgain shake such as garnell is good 1morning 1 afternoon and 1 ,1 hour b4 u go to bed try to get hold of some dbol 15mg will be no prob take these tabs with the shake also try to drink at least 4pints of water a day do the dbol for 6 weeks constant and remember warm up and go all out in the gym get a good nights sleep great excicise for putting mass on other than bench press for chest is incline dumbell flys 5 sets 1 warm up about 25 reps and then 4sets for 6 to 10 reps keep the weight the same all the way through have 1min rest between sets .... piece sir roidalot


This is obviously a joke, a word of advice though, you don't know us well enough to make these sort of jokes, so keep them to yourself.

SD


----------



## sir roidalot (May 28, 2007)

read it rite i said 1 warm up with25reps other 4 sets 6 to 10 if hes tested athlete he should know not to use it its a no brainer


----------



## sir roidalot (May 28, 2007)

ah24 said:


> Shut up mate.
> 
> Why are you telling him to use steroids? You havent mentioned PCT or the fact that d'bol on its own gives mainly water gains. For all you know this guy could be a tested athlete and doesnt know that d'bol is a steroid.
> 
> ...


 its adverage is 57 reps warm up 25 reps then other sets are4sets of 6 to 10 reps u stupid? if hes a tested athlete he should know what and what he cannot use its a no brainer!


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

sir roidalot said:


> its adverage is 57 reps warm up 25 reps then other sets are4sets of 6 to 10 reps u stupid? if hes a tested athlete he should know what and what he cannot use its a no brainer!


It took me 3 times to finally understand what you meant, even then. As i said before, write properly

How about saying:

Incl D'bell Flyes: 1 warm up set of around 25 reps. After this 4 working sets of around 6-10. Much easier on the eyes when well punctuated.

About the d'bol, not everyone knows what d'bol is so i dont understand how thats a no brainer? We dont all 'roidalot' and probably still look like sh1t.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

sir roidalot said:


> read it rite


Spell it *right*


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

sir roidalot said:


> are4sets of 6 to 10 reps u stupid?


Oh the irony.. criticising someone else for being stupid when you yourself are evidently incapable of using correct English.

You'll find that 'text speak' is frowned upon with most members of this forum. It doesn't do you any favours and merely undermines the value of any point you with to make.



L


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Classic, where do these guys come from?


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

No offence Sir Roidalot, but your advice is sh1t.

I bet you've only been training 3 weeks & necking dbol like it's going out of fashion.

Telling someone you DON'T know to take DBOL!? How about maybe tweaking his diet & training - that would be a start...

I


----------



## USERNAME (Aug 26, 2006)

I'm not interested in dianabol or similar at the moment as I'd like to keep my already thinning hair for just a little bit longer, - even though I shave it off eod, its good to have something to shave on top 

Okay, gonna give MAX-OT a go, - this routine better be good Dr-S !!! 

thanks again for the suggestion

ps - anyone know what max-ot stands for?


----------



## USERNAME (Aug 26, 2006)

Day one over with, - I think i'm going to enjoy this 

i'm a little unsure about doing triceps on Tuesday, and then Shoulders on Weds. Shoulder work uses a lot of tris, and mine are going to be 'cooked'.

One thing I don't agree with, are his comments about why people gain very quickly when they first start training, - he reckons it's because motivation is at it's highest. Surely not, - it because the body naturally adapts to something its never done before.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I believe that you are not gaining anymore due to the body is not adapting to new stimilus.

Using a new routine like the one SportsDr suggested is a great way of allowing new stimulis to the muscle for new adaptive growth.

Either that or you are overtraining.

I bet tho, just changing your routine will offer more stimulation and new stimulation to offer new gains.


----------



## USERNAME (Aug 26, 2006)

yeah, I think, (and hope!), you're right - cheers

sometimes the problem is obvious to someone else, - not quite so obvious when it's so close to home


----------

